# 우리 엄마



## slowlikemolasses

How can a father refer to his wife when talking to their child? Is 우리 엄마 inappropriate?


----------



## dawncm

너 엄마, 너네 엄마 is better. 
For example, 너 엄마가 말야..  bla bla bla
hope it helps you


----------



## Kross

우리 엄마 is used to refer to his mother, not his wife.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

우리 엄마 refers to the child's grandmother?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> 우리 엄마 refers to the child's grandmother?


Yes. When a kid says, 우리 엄마, that is his/her mother. When an adult says, 우리 엄마, That is also his/her mother.


----------

